# Just Renovo'd my soft top - is this normal?



## Dizeee (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi and following on from the recent soft top thread...

I bought my car in Apri this year, its just over 3 years old and was detailed to a decent standard on purchase. The roof has beaded amazingly over that time but I decided as I didn't know the exact history of what was ever done and when, that I wanted to apply a coat of ultra proofer to add to the waterproofing. I selected Renovo Ultra Proofer.

I put it on on an overcast day, with a brush and onto a clean roof. There was quite a bit of over run, plenty of drips flicking off and the liquid seemed to take some real encouragement t get into the fabric. I worked from centre out as recommended. I suspect there was already a decent amount of proofing already on there.

Anyway, that was a few days ago and it all looked ok. I have noticed less beading now though when it rains. It has pi$$ed it down all day today and this is what the roof looks like - does this all seem normal / am I over thinking it? The interior is always bone dry obviously.

Thanks


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks like a bit of beading but the rest has rolled off - looks fine to me


----------



## Dizeee (Jun 10, 2020)

I think when its dtry and water hits it, it beads well, but when really wet like this it usually looks like this. Just not sure what to have expected after re proofing.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I've found the same with Renovo, albeit i fully cleaned and dried the top to remove any previous treatments. In light rain it beads up OK, but heavy downpours just seem to flood the whole roof so it looks evenly wet with only excess rolling off.

Its nowhere near as impressive as the old Scotchguard heavy duty spray (seemingly no longer around, but perhaps renamed) - that used to bead nicely.


----------



## Tinyflier (Mar 28, 2011)

percymon said:


> I've found the same with Renovo, albeit i fully cleaned and dried the top to remove any previous treatments. In light rain it beads up OK, but heavy downpours just seem to flood the whole roof so it looks evenly wet with only excess rolling off.


OP - did you use Renovo Cleaner first or only Autoglym shampoo? If only the shampoo it is possible that the proofing coat hasn't been able to fully penetrate the fabric.

I posted in a separate thread that I've found from experience Fabsil Gold to be a much better proofing agent than Renovo. Also agree with the above comment that when really wet a Renovo proofed hood tends to "flood" rather than bead.

David


----------



## Dizeee (Jun 10, 2020)

I cleaned the roof first using a shampoo, and allowed to dry. To be fair, the roof was already pristine, I decided to whack some more proofer on only as a bonus. It does bead up well, but in heavy rain yes it floods. I will put some Fabsil Gold on before Winter.


----------

